# Arrangement for string orchestra of my piece 'Libera Me' (whole piece) - CSS



## Pianistikboy (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi, I have just finished the arrangement for string orchestra of my piece 'Libera Me'. You can now listen to the whole audio track. For this demo, I have used again my go to string library CSS. I hope that you will like the rendition. Don't hesitate to comment. P.S. According to Morodienne's tips, I've fixed the main issues regarding to parallel 5ths and octaves...So the following version is the corrected one. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Morodiene (Dec 1, 2016)

Some very nice dissonances in here! I do hear a bit of parallel motion (parallel 4ths, 5ths, octaves) in the writing that you may want to watch out for. If you tweak that a little it would make it a much more full sound.

I think if you could add some brass and percussion (cymbals, maybe timpani or bass drum) when things swell around 2:12 that would probably give the impact that you are looking for here. The trumpets could take over the melody for example and really bring that out. 

If you're not able to do that, I think the violins should be an octave higher at 2:27 because the melody gets a bit lost, and the higher violins give it more emphasis. Lots of potential here for a great piece!


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 1, 2016)

I just love the sound of CSS. Would probably mix very well with Soaring Strings in those special bits near the end.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Dec 1, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Some very nice dissonances in here! I do hear a bit of parallel motion (parallel 4ths, 5ths, octaves) in the writing that you may want to watch out for. If you tweak that a little it would make it a much more full sound.
> 
> I think if you could add some brass and percussion (cymbals, maybe timpani or bass drum) when things swell around 2:12 that would probably give the impact that you are looking for here. The trumpets could take over the melody for example and really bring that out.
> 
> If you're not able to do that, I think the violins should be an octave higher at 2:27 because the melody gets a bit lost, and the higher violins give it more emphasis. Lots of potential here for a great piece!


Thank you Morodienne for your very constructive feedback ! Very appreciated. I will take a look for the parallel stuff, perhaps they happens more in the beginning of the piece with the cellos at 0'22". 
You're not the first to advice me to use the violins an octave higher at 2:27. I wonder if I use the whole violins I section doing the melody at the higher octave only, or may I make them divisi, one part and the other playing in parallel octaves. 
Regarding to the brass and percussion, yes, I planned to make a version for choir and orchestra. It is the next step for me. It's easy to imagine bright trumpets shining above the whole orchestra !


----------



## JF (Dec 1, 2016)

I enjoyed this a lot, Anthony. One of the best pieces I've heard on here in a while. The ending is perfect.

Would you mind sharing your mic/mix settings with another CSS user?


----------



## muk (Dec 1, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Morodiene (Dec 1, 2016)

Pianistikboy said:


> Thank you Morodienne for your very constructive feedback ! Very appreciated. I will take a look for the parallel stuff, perhaps they happens more in the beginning of the piece with the cellos at 0'22".


 You're right, its mostly at the beginning. I think if you moved a note here or there you'd resolve that issue.


> You're not the first to advice me to use the violins an octave higher at 2:27. I wonder if I use the whole violins I section doing the melody at the higher octave only, or may I make them divisi, one part and the other playing in parallel octaves.


What would be the purpose in divisi? There's nothing wrong with that, but I think it's good to have reasons for decisions. Try it out with divisi and see what it sounds like compared with all violins up the 8va, and also try divisi with 1st violins on melody and 2nds doing a harmony lower.



> Regarding to the brass and percussion, yes, I planned to make a version for choir and orchestra. It is the next step for me. It's easy to imagine bright trumpets shining above the whole orchestra !


 Go for it! I think your piece actually calls for it. :D


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

Not only do I wish I could write music like this, but I also wish I could geek out in conversation about it!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 1, 2016)

Beautiful work. I could just listen to CSS whole notes until the cows come home. You may want to add some room tone or noise to help along the illusion of realism during the pauses.


----------



## Karma (Dec 2, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoyed this. If you do another version I look forward to hearing it!


----------



## Pianistikboy (Dec 2, 2016)

JF said:


> I enjoyed this a lot, Anthony. One of the best pieces I've heard on here in a while. The ending is perfect.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your mic/mix settings with another CSS user?


Thank you JF for the compliments. Glad that you enjoyed my piece.
Regarding to the CSS settings, I've used the default mix settings in CSS, and only add an external reverb in send: B2 from 2Caudio.



Morodiene said:


> What would be the purpose in divisi? There's nothing wrong with that, but I think it's good to have reasons for decisions. Try it out with divisi and see what it sounds like compared with all violins up the 8va, and also try divisi with 1st violins on melody and 2nds doing a harmony lower.


I will try that Morodienne. Thank you for the tips ! 



NoamL said:


> You may want to add some room tone or noise to help along the illusion of realism during the pauses.


There is already a tone room added in the background. I should perhaps put it louder. I will see if I can put it louder for the next time but not too much.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Karmarghh said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this. If you do another version I look forward to hearing it!


This is an overview of the beginning of the piece in its version for choir and orchestra until I complete it, thank you for listening :


----------



## Alatar (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## BenG (Dec 4, 2016)

Lovey piece, kind of reminds me of some Morton Lauridsen


----------



## Pianistikboy (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you Alatar and BenG, to tell the truth, I didn't know Lauridsen music when I have composed the piece. This said, I'm very happy with this comparison


----------

